# How to get dead eggs out?



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Now that my fry have hatched and are swimming around. How do I get the dead eggs out without sucking the fry out? Thanks guys!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

syphon carefully with a air hose


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

greebo said:


> syphon carefully with a air hose
> [snapback]1129844[/snapback]​










Another thing, I bend the airline in my hand and kink it to stop flow when needed. If you suck one up , kink the line, stop the water flow, and you can gently force him back out the way he came! After a while you really get used to working with the 1/4 inch airline.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

yes the 1/4 inch airline works wonders. Thats what I use also.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks guys! It worked great. All of my fry are doing very well! I love it when they are done eating because I see all of the baby brine shrimp in their stomaches.


----------

